# What is the Best Brand of Curly Weave?



## myeam (Jan 27, 2009)

My bday is coming up and I would love a curly install...BUT I have no idea of which brand of curly hair to get. 

What brand has been consistent with the quality of their curly hair?
Minimum Tangling/Shedding?
Longevity of hair?
Blends well with your hair?


----------



## myeam (Jan 27, 2009)

....bumping


----------



## myeam (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww Come On, I know somebody on here has had a nice curly weave!
all I need is a few suggestions


----------



## trj1922 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wish I had more for you, but I have never used any of the listed brands.  I've only had one weave in life and I am currently in it.  The pack said Opheratique, though I have never heard of that brand on this board.  It's pretty good but as the braids get loose I am having more issues  with tangling.  It only requires a spritz of water, a little moisturizer, and a wide tooth comb to get them out so it is a lot like dealing with a head of natural 3a/b hair I guess.  Can't really compare to anything else yet but my next install will probably be Belle Noir.


----------



## socurlyqt (Jan 27, 2009)

Boehyme Deep wave, buts its expensive. I got some Sensationell Pro-Ten, boheime curl and it was only 15 dollars a pack. Its looks better the longer you have it!~


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ediese and glamazon86 are weave experts from what I have seen...browse their fotkis. I hear a lot of rave about Bohyme Brazilian hair, but it's too rich for my blood...


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Jan 27, 2009)

i say bohyme.


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been looking at bohyme Brazilian, this looks like natural 3c/4a .
use the search button on the forum for bohyme brazilian.


----------



## niknik253 (Jan 28, 2009)

I currently have in the Bohyme Brazilian Wave hair! I absolutely love it! All you need is one pack of it too!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 28, 2009)

I've seen the best heads in Boheyme, Wagmans, and Laniks. I have curly weave pics in my fotki.  I loved my Indique.


----------



## lashannasmall (Jan 28, 2009)

You forgot the king of all hair which is extensions plus. They have excellent curly hair


----------



## myeam (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the responding ladies. I thought about adding EP to the list but I've never heard anyone talk about their curly hair, only the EPRT. Either way, EP is out of my price range right now. I would like to stay under $300.
As far as the bohyme, would it blend with my relaxed hair? I have about 3 months worth of new growth, but the brazilian wave is a tight curl...how would I blend the ends of my hair? Is it reusable?
I would like a middle part with a little of my hair out just to cover the tracks.

TIA!


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 28, 2009)

I have Bohyme Brazillian in right now and I love it. I have also used Wagmans Deep Curl, its a larger looser curl compared to the tight kinky curl that Bohyme has. Im about 8wks post so i just twist or braid my leave out hair so that it blends. Yes its reusable. I ordered mine from ebay, I paid 89.99 for 14' and split the wefts, so I only used one pack!


----------



## prettypuff1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I use laniks for my hair.. Have you visited BHM for help with this..


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 10, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Ediese and glamazon86 are weave experts from what I have seen...browse their fotkis. I hear a lot of rave about Bohyme Brazilian hair, but it's too rich for my blood...



The Bohyme Brazillian sheds and tangles.  I can't put up with it for more than a month at a time. You have to stay on top of it maintenance wise. It's very pretty and is a good match for 3c/4a but just know that it will be work to maintain after it's been in your head for a little while. It takes more work than my own hair and I wear a weave to get out of combing mine.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 10, 2009)

myeam said:


> Thanks for the responding ladies. I thought about adding EP to the list but I've never heard anyone talk about their curly hair, only the EPRT. Either way, EP is out of my price range right now. I would like to stay under $300.
> As far as the bohyme, would it blend with my relaxed hair? I have about 3 months worth of new growth, but the brazilian wave is a tight curl...how would I blend the ends of my hair? Is it reusable?
> I would like a middle part with a little of my hair out just to cover the tracks.
> 
> TIA!



You'd probably have to braid or twist your leave out hair at night so it'll match. The BB is kinky like.


----------



## iCandyc (Feb 16, 2009)

myeam said:


> My bday is coming up and I would love a curly install...BUT I have no idea of which brand of curly hair to get.
> 
> What brand has been consistent with the quality of their curly hair?
> Minimum Tangling/Shedding?
> ...



I didnt read the whole thread so someone might have mentioned this already but Lugos hair is the best! yr location says ur in Brooklyn if so its on Snyder btwn fbush and bedford, the hair is the bomb it doesnt shead, or tangle really and its reuseable! Check it out, heres a pic of my curly weave'


----------



## *KP* (Apr 19, 2009)

Bkspradagirl said:


> I didnt read the whole thread so someone might have mentioned this already but Lugos hair is the best! yr location says ur in Brooklyn if so its on Snyder btwn fbush and bedford, the hair is the bomb it doesnt shead, or tangle really and its reuseable! Check it out, heres a pic of my curly weave'



This looks great! What type of Lugos hair did you use?  Is your hair natural or relaxed?  How did you close it up?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 19, 2009)

^yeah that hair is fly!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm going to get some hair by nature girl. This is there 3b/c hair. Its expensive but I'll reuse it over and over










ETA: this will blend well with my natural texture...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Bkspradagirl said:


> I didnt read the whole thread so someone might have mentioned this already but Lugos hair is the best! yr location says ur in Brooklyn if so its on Snyder btwn fbush and bedford, the hair is the bomb it doesnt shead, or tangle really and its reuseable! Check it out, heres a pic of my curly weave'


Shout out to Lugos, I got mad love for Lugos I wore their hair on and off for 10 years straight!   I loved it that much!

I would work out, swim, go to the beach you name it, no tangles.....ever!


----------



## GirlywithCurlies (May 17, 2009)

Bkspradagirl said:


> I didnt read the whole thread so someone might have mentioned this already but Lugos hair is the best! yr location says ur in Brooklyn if so its on Snyder btwn fbush and bedford, the hair is the bomb it doesnt shead, or tangle really and its reuseable! Check it out, heres a pic of my curly weave'


 
That hair is GAWGEOUS...which type of curl is it?


----------



## GirlywithCurlies (May 18, 2009)

Bumpppity bump!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Aug 7, 2009)

Extensions Plus


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 7, 2009)

Some of these brands of weaves I personally used before...some I am interested in what the ladies have to say about them.


----------



## Dommo (Oct 6, 2009)

I also say Lugos for Curly Hair. I get the French Refined. It doesn't shed or anything and you don't even have to seal the wefts. 8 oz will cost you around 180 and you can reuse the hair. I've died this hair and still had no problems with shedding tangling or drying. Best Curly hair by far.


----------



## Jenibo (Oct 6, 2009)

DO NOT USE MODEL MODEL!!!


----------



## missjanelleb (Oct 7, 2009)

..................................


----------



## yardyspice (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't use Milky Way! That mess tangled on a WIG!!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Mar 18, 2010)

I have used aamh kinky curly and i love it. i just bought some rho afro kinky curly and it is very nice, it will match my 4a hair perfectly. it is a bit pricey though.


----------



## moriahar (Apr 13, 2010)

Any new input?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 15, 2010)

bumping....


----------



## loulou82 (May 15, 2010)

I'm 6 months in on my batch of AAMH Kinky Curly (two installs so far). Not bad at all but I suggest sealing the wefts.


----------



## Boujoichic (May 16, 2010)

I currently have in the Bohyme Brazilian 2 packs of 20" because I like big hair most people just install 1 pack. I do have to condition it regularly but Im sure my naturl hair is benefitting from the cowashes. My natural hair is 3c/4a Im transitioning and have about 11 mos growth my hair blends pretty well with the Bobraz. I love the look of the hair and cant wait till my natural hair is this long. Keep in mind with any kinky curly hair the hair is processed and so does get dry and requires regular moisturizing this is not unusual and just comes with the territory. By the way I frequent the weaves board at Bhm and have heard horror stories about Lugo's hair just FYI.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 28, 2010)

i bought the bobraz, one pack in 14". we shall see how this goes. i'm pretty well armed with information on how to curb shedding and keep it moisturized, and so far it seems to be a good match for my hair.

boy have i learned a lot about curly hair since my first post....


----------



## Sade' (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the texture of AAMH Kinky Curly for 4A hair.


----------



## Chanteuse (Aug 2, 2010)

Wagmans naturally curly is beautiful hair.  I wore it for three installs - approx 12 weeks each and the hair is still beautiful.  It straightens easily and the curl is gorgeous.  Loved it!!


----------



## brownbean96 (Aug 20, 2010)

I curently have in AAMH, while I luv the texture of sheds and tangles like crazy. I've hears of Lugo's. Does anyone know the address or the website. I need to find am alternative to AAMH.


----------

